# Roamio w/lifetime + 3year warranty + 1TB drive



## njdevil28 (Oct 8, 2015)

Make me an offer.


----------



## tgenius (Sep 15, 2006)

njdevil28 said:


> make me an offer.


$350? :d


----------



## dannoooo (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey NJ
Which model?
Also, what is the condition?
Dano


----------



## njdevil28 (Oct 8, 2015)

sold!


----------

